# H7N9 Flu Mutation



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

The H7N9 bird flu has mutated to resist "tamiflu" without losing it's
ability to spread. Tamiflu (oseltamivir) is a butchered commercial
product that came from a natural source, so even tho it's a fraction
and doesnt count as "natural" anymore, it makes one wonder if this
flu might have resistance to other natural items.
Also, you will note how they flatly announce that it has been brought
here to the US on purpose. @#$%er's, not idiots. Even "they" aren't
that stupid.

LONDON (Reuters) Dec 10 - Scientists have found that a
mutation in a new strain of bird flu infecting people in China
can render it resistant to a key first-line treatment drug
without limiting its ability to spread in mammals.

The discovery means that unlike seasonal flu strains, which
often become less transmissible when they develop
resistance to drugs, the new H7N9 bird flu does not lose any
of its spreading potential with drug resistance.

While this does not make H7N9 any more likely to develop into
a human pandemic, researchers said it means doctors should
be prudent in their use of anti-viral medicines to treat H7N9
cases, and consider using drugs other than like Roche's
Tamiflu (oseltamivir), such as GlaxoSmithKline's Relenza
(zanamivir), where possible.

Human cases of Tamiflu-resistant H7N9 were found fairly
swiftly after the current outbreak began.

"It's important to emphasize that these H7N9 viruses seem to
transmit fairly inefficiently overall," said Nicole Bouvier, who
led the H7N9 study which was published in the journal Nature
Communications on Tuesday.

"But what was surprising about our study was that the drug-resistant virus was no less efficient than the drug-sensitive
one. Usually what we see with influenza, is that
resistance...also confers a fitness disadvantage on the virus."

H7N9 bird flu emerged earlier this year in China and has
infected at least 139 people so far in China, Taiwan and Hong
Kong, killing 45 of them.

Experts say there is no evidence as yet of any easy or
sustained human-to-human transmission of H7N9. But an
early scientific analysis of probable transmission of the new
flu from person to person, published in August, showed that it
can at times jump between people.

A separate team of researchers in the United States said this
week that while it is not impossible that H7N9 could become
easily transmissible from person to person, it would need to
undergo multiple mutations to do that.

For her study, Bouvier's team at the Mount Sinai School of
Medicine in New York analyzed a mutated H7N9 virus from an
infected patient in China, examining its resistance to drugs
and its infectivity.

They found it was highly resistant to Tamiflu, but also that it
still had the ability to infect human cells in a laboratory dish,
and spread between laboratory animals just as efficiently as
its non-mutated counterpart.

"This is unusual, as it is known that when seasonal influenza
viruses gain resistance to drugs, it usually happens at a cost
to the virus - the cost being a reduced ability to transmit
between hosts and to grow within them," they wrote.

And since it is known that treating flu with antivirals can lead
to drug resistance "this study further underscores the need of
prudent use of antivirals in H7N9 influenza infections."

NOTICE? " For her study, Bouvier's team at the Mount Sinai School
of Medicine in New York analyzed a mutated H7N9 virus from an
infected patient in China, examining its resistance to drugs
and its infectivity." ie "It was brought to the US on purpose under
claim of "study" so it would hopefully spread faster" - just checking
to see who's paying attention....


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Good to know and please keep us posted. 139 people were affected and 45 died, sounds like a potent bug even though it is slow to spread.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Why would the guberment want to spread a flu that has such a high kill rate. Too many tax payers dying would mean less money going into the coffers. You must be wrong. And the world is flat, and man will never fly.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Oseltamivir has it's origens in chinese star anise and just because it has apparently developed a mechanism to defeat the inhibiting effect (of being unable to move cell to cell spreading. Stuck.) Does not mean that other flu plants like sassafrass, elderberry, ginseng, boneset and echinacea won't still be effective. One or more of them may even be more effective than it was because of the mutation. 
There was a lot of discussion over tamiflu, side effects, how much good it actually did, if any. One study showed...drum roll...that some people who took it got better one day sooner than others. (Pfft! In other words) so the rational became that it might prevent someone being overwhelmed with virus and perishing.
I mean to say it's not much to miss, the others work better and the side effect threshold is more forgiving. Safety is better too, because you can't tell by looking if you got chinese or japanese (toxic) so using one of the others decreases your risk of getting a mixed or wrong load, short of a $200 lab analysis.
Just because the puppet theatre is un-ease mongering doesn't mean there's something out there that can get through your firewall, especially if you use multiple anti-flu and immunity plants. But oatmeal (immune) and sassafrass (flu) are pretty simple and pretty good.
You don't boil your sassafrass root, you boil the water and let the root steep in it. Boiling the root will release the oil which can hurt ya if you get enough. Just steep the root to a good dark color and enjoy. We used to say weekly with sassafrass, but daily is what you want if you start getting sick.

Edit: There are plants that affect flu directly, like sassafrass and elderberry, and there are plants that affect you, your organs, blood and some or more of the 200+ different things your body does collectively called the "immune system". 
Goldenseal is directly antibiotic and echinacea cleans your blood which is why people mix them together, 1 part goldenseal to 2 parts echinacea. Togrether they make a much more effective medicine. 
What I left out of the above was mushrooms. We use reishi, maitake, cordyceps and turkey tail mushrooms as staples and whether or not they are deemed directly virocidal, they do an amazing job of propping you up and speeding recovery. Look them up and know what you are getting if you pick, but they sell in health food stores and all over the place (us..) and they have alwaysmworked better than antibiotics anyway. Mushrooms as medicine is a class by itself, but they work well with other plants and medicines to greatly enhance results. Sorryy about typos...phone


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

oddapple said:


> Oseltamivir has it's origens in chinese star anise and just because it has apparently developed a mechanism to defeat the inhibiting effect (of being unable to move cell to cell spreading. Stuck.) Does not mean that other flu plants like sassafrass, elderberry, ginseng, boneset and echinacea won't still be effective. One or more of them may even be more effective than it was because of the mutation.
> There was a lot of discussion over tamiflu, side effects, how much good it actually did, if any. One study showed...drum roll...that some people who took it got better one day sooner than others. (Pfft! In other words) so the rational became that it might prevent someone being overwhelmed with virus and perishing.
> I mean to say it's not much to miss, the others work better and the side effect threshold is more forgiving. Safety is better too, because you can't tell by looking if you got chinese or japanese (toxic) so using one of the others decreases your risk of getting a mixed or wrong load, short of a $200 lab analysis.
> Just because the puppet theatre is un-ease mongering doesn't mean there's something out there that can get through your firewall, especially if you use multiple anti-flu and immunity plants. But oatmeal (immune) and sassafrass (flu) are pretty simple and pretty good.
> You don't boil your sassafrass root, you boil the water and let the root steep in it. Boiling the root will release the oil which can hurt ya if you get enough. Just steep the root to a good dark color and enjoy. We used to say weekly with sassafrass, but daily is what you want if you start getting sick.


Good to know on the sassafrass root. Please keep sharing your knowledge on these great home remedies. It does seem that the pharmaceutical companies are missing the mark and don't seem to have best interests at heart. Do you think it is more of the government red tape and the overwhelming amount of lawsuits in this country that hinders the abilities of these companies to really address these diseases?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Why would the guberment want to spread a flu that has such a high kill rate. Too many tax payers dying would mean less money going into the coffers. You must be wrong. And the world is flat, and man will never fly.


rates of mortality would be highest in dense urban areas and the elderly. Viola! entitlement reform.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Good information to know..Thanks for posting!!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you for the info. Could you recommend good books on the subject. I have a few, but would like to get a few more.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for posting


----------

